# It's all over!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It is now!
This will be my last new thread of our summer adventure (summer? It's practically winter!)

What a way to end the trip. We have spent the last few days in Normandy. We had to make a decision at Limoges to either head North to Calais or take a chance on pastures new and head North West through Normandy to Portsmouth via Cherbourg (I have to be in Oxford but that's another story).

We, along with many I suspect belt down from Calais, do a few landing beaches and then hop to Mont St Michel and into Brittany. We miss out the sticky out bit that is the Cherbourg Peninsula. What a find. Its wild camping heaven up here but if you're into Pretty Dordogne type villages, places to shop or Alpine views then its maybe not for you. It reminds me somewhat of the west coast and islands of Scotland. Wild and rugged and I think it has beaches to rival Brittany and certainly not as crowded.

The French website campingcar infos lists loads of places to wild camp as well as the usual Aires so they are in the public domain but if you want any details I suggest you PM me as for once I'm not sure it would be a good thing to blab all the GPS coordinates on a public forum.

The weather hasn't been bad either and I even managed a last swim in the sea. A tad colder than the med but the hot shower was just a step up the beach!

The funniest thing we saw was two German vans on the west coast which is the surfing side who had more surf boards, wind and kite surfers than the local surf shop. They had spread their stuff out all over the car park and into the next field where they had a fire going and a Barbecue. Perhaps it was an attempt to reclaim Normandy!

Barfleur and St Vast La Hougue on the Eastern end were our favourites and the lighthouse at Gatteville le Phare at night is just stunning.

Last night was spent on a beach on the wilder western end where the waves were so close and loud the whole van shook. It was a wild night and there was sea weed around the wheels this morning!

Tomorrow it's all over. Back on the afternoon ferry to Portsmouth (weather permitting) and finally back to England. It's been a blast and we both wish to thank everyone for your contributions to my endless posts! We have discovered loads of new places and thanks to having the internet MHF members have been invaluable. I hope I have managed to post some helpful stuff as well and it hasn't all been complete nonsense!

If anyone is still reading it the blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk it should be updated later today.

Cheers and happy travels!
Barry




























The last swim! No its not Daniel Craig!









Barfleur









St Vast La Hougue


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Thankyou Barry and Michelle, for a fantastic summer of adventures.

Even though we couldnt get out to France this summer, following your adventures has been like a tour in itself for us.

Will print off the blog in the next few days and relax whilst reading it from beginning to end.

Have a safe crossing - and good luck with Oxford.

See you 'on the road' sometime?

Carl & Flo


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

Seaweed round the wheels? 

Next time take the tidetables with you!


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Barry on our way home from France every year we always spend sometime in Barfleur/St Vast La Hougue. Really love that area.

Did you get any spare ribs or lamb from stall on Pier. Lovely. 

I have enjoyed reading you post and looking at you fave photos. Book in the making I'm sure. 

When are you back on the road again?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh Barry, you must have passed within yards of us. What an adventure.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers All

it has been fun. Missed the ribs but did get a rather splendid kebab in Cherbourg. That's why I had to swim it off! 

Sorry we missed you ray. I'm sure we will be back though.

Lots of plans to make when we get back. Could be interesting. Watch this space!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Beautiful pictures good resolution.

Who's the Fat bloke going into the sea though ? :wink: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh no!!!!

So you are coming back Barry.  

Woe, Woe and thrice Woe. 8O 

BTW, you are more like Wendy Craig than Daniel Craig. :lol: :lol:


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you both for keeping us all up to speed with your travels. The trip has sounded incredible and I hope we were of some help when you were in the Lake Como area.

Posts like yours are the main reason for us keeping subscribed to MHF as we have learned so much about regions of Europe that we knew little of.

Looking forward to hearing of your next trip.

Regards


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Barry, yes Gatteville Le Phare really is a gem, did you notice the Bunker behind the small harbour just back from the lighthouse that someone has converted into a house?
Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that b2tus and cheers for the lake Como stuff. It seems so long ago now.

The flat bloke in the sea is my stunt double. He hasn't lost as much weight as me though.

Yep 747 I'm afraid it is true we will be back up norf soon. Ask them to turn the leccy back on.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry codfinger missed your post earlier. Yep we saw it. Brilliant!

No blog update as the wifi antenna that's provided us with free Internet the whole trip as well as the odd bit of work has finally packed up! Good timing I suppose. The iPhone is ok for mhf and the odd google but that's it.

Cheers
bd


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

So sad when a brilliant trip has to come to an end. I hate going home sooo much after a good trip in the MH, but now we have moved to France, so that makes it all a lot easier. Looking forward to the next trip (yours and mine!)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Simply awesome. Welcome back to England. You have just got back in time to change your money into gold.

I will be savouring, bit by bit as I can't do long on the PC, over the coming winter but will be making a bee line for where those pics are. That is my idea of heaven although a couple of topless bathing beauties would have added to the ambiance but I have to confess as I get older I seem to be more interested in food.  

Brilliant writing too. 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again

Pusser. Coming from someone who's every written word has me in stiches I take that as a real compliment. However we are not quite back in blighty yet. Wilding on the beach a few miles from Cherbourg where tomorrow we will head for Portsmouth. The weather is blowing a hoolie though.

As regards topless women. I've been trying to persuade mrs d to pose naked on the roof of the van for months in the hope of getting more hits for the website but to no avail. I considered doing it myself for the ladies but from the comments earlier in this thread about the fat bloke in the sea perhaps it wouldn't have the same appeal. ;-)


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Barryd and Mrs D, we've really enjoyed catching up with your blog over the summer (and spring and winter), as we're just passing our first anniversary of having a MH and have teenagers we can only dream of that kind of trip, but we feel like we've shared in some of your fun and adventures along with way (despite our intense jealousy at times :lol: ) and it's given us some real inspiration of where to visit for our next trip across the water next summer. Thanks. Travel safe home.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks busterbears. Glad you have enjoyed the blog and posts.

I have finished it now tonight but as the antenna is now broken I will have to wait until we get back to upload it all. I have to admit it brought a tear to my eye writing the last bit.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

hi Barry,

Thank you so much for your wonderful posts over the last 4 months or so. To those of us who are limited to a couple of weeks max in la belle France, reading about other peoples travels is invaluable. We have added many of your reccomendations to our memory banks and hope to follow in your footsteps asap. 

Safe travels,

Caulkhead


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

caulkhead said:


> hi Barry,
> 
> Thank you so much for your wonderful posts over the last 4 months or so. To those of us who are limited to a couple of weeks max in la belle France, reading about other peoples travels is invaluable. We have added many of your reccomendations to our memory banks and hope to follow in your footsteps asap.
> 
> ...


+1

Roger


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Barry. I reckon you should get a job with the French tourist board. Anyone going there would do well to go through your blog and plan at least part of their trip to take in many of the fantastic spots you stayed in. I know we will next time we go.

Shame your journey is near it's end, especially as there are 10 foot snow drifts in Teasdale, your house blew down weeks ago, your local pub has closed down, the milkman resigned yesterday and the village shop went bust last week and Tesco have stopped delivering to the back of beyond. 

Hey ho. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not before time 8O 8O

Aldra :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

barryd said:


> I considered doing it myself for the ladies but from the comments earlier in this thread about the fat bloke in the sea perhaps it wouldn't have the same appeal. ;-)


 :lol: :lol: I was only Joking barry,your not Fat you should see my missus :!: ouch :!: :lol:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

BarryD
Over the year we have covered much of the same ground as you, but at different times and in different directions.
Anytime we have been able to stop and get on the net, it has been a pleasure to read your inimitable descriptions of the places we have just been to or are just going to.
Particularly liked your comments about the Swiss and WD-40 - so right.

And we are now looking at racks and scooters - another minefield.

Hope you're back on the road again soon.

Thanks

TC


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone

motormouth. I hope someone gives me a job. I'm flipping skint now!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*journey*

Safe Journey to you.

Thanks for all the posts and updates.

Those that I managed to catch were very amusing, interesting and kind of made me envious rather than jealous.

TM


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Fabulous blog, thanks for sharing your adventures with those of stuck at a desk for the bulk of the year!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks guys

looks like it will be a rough crossing. Quite wild over here!


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

You should be alright the worst of it will have blown through by this afternoon and it's only a quick crossing. Here's the shipping forecast, if you want to see it. The gale warning was two days ago so has blown through.

Issued 19 October 04:05 UTC
The general synopsis at midnight

High 300 miles west of Shannon expected northwest Fitzroy 1033 by midnight tonight

Wight
Gale warning issued 17 October 09:38 UTC

Southwesterly gale force 8 expected later

Wind Northwest 5 or 6, veering north 3 or 4 later.
Sea State Moderate, occasionally rough at first.
Weather Showers.
Visibility Good.

Portland
Wind Northwest 5 or 6, veering north 3 or 4 later.
Sea State Moderate, occasionally rough at first.
Weather Showers.
Visibility Good.

Brian

PS Wish we could afford posh ferries.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Brian for going to the trouble of posting that. I checked BF website and currently all is ok so it looks like we will still have to go home. :-(

I hope the ferry is posh as it isn't cheap but then it would be a 300 mile trip to Calais follwed by 150 mile trip to wantage round the M25 and I just don't think I could take that (the m25 bit) and will probably drive up the wrong side.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Update*

Just thought I would let you know if anyones interested that the Normandie Express from Cherbourg to Portsmouth is an impressive bit of kit!

I was supprised when we pulled up how small it is though in comparison to the Dover - Calais boats but then its built for speed! Ive been around boats all my life so I found it fascinating. Nothing prepared me for the power though watching the wake at the back of the boat as it powered up to 45 knotts which is faster than most high speed spots cruisers.

Land which I assumed was the Isle of Wight was in sight within an hour and a half and the whole crossing could be done in two hours if it wasnt for the fact that it had to slow down to snails pace approacing the Solant and Portsmouth. It would have been cool if had blasted up the Portsmouth Channel at over 50mph but perhaps a tad dangerous.

Anyway just to cheer ourselves up we have decided not to go home and are currently on route to Mrs D's favourite CL on the Yorkshire Coast at Flamborough which is shut but we have managed to pursade the owners to let us on for a week or so!

Currently near Northampton.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Going for liquidation then Barryd??????

Will find you information on bankruptcy :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Sounds more like fulltiming to me.

Green with envy. Sounds like you enjoyed every minute of your trip.

Good luck to you.

Joe


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Shhhhh! About the full timing thing. A few months ago I joked on here about just keeping going as a way of tricking mrs d into full timing. He he, Maybe it wasn't a joke.

Anyone fancy a house in a lovely village In the Dales? (assuming 747 and motormouth haven't demolished it and it's still there).


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Shhhhh! About the full timing thing. A few months ago I joked on here about just keeping going as a way of tricking mrs d into full timing. He he, Maybe it wasn't a joke.
> 
> Anyone fancy a house in a lovely village In the Dales? (assuming 747 and motormouth haven't demolished it and it's still there).


Oh it's still there Barry.

I hope you can get the 52 Romanians out without too much trouble.

BTW, they did not seem to understand how a flush toilet worked. I expect they will manage somehow.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not bothered about that. Did you get any rent? Send money!


----------

